
The house that helped build Google - dawie
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/techinvestor/corporatenews/2007-07-04-google-wojcicki_N.htm
======
mhb
Bringing the Google ad network to old media "will be a real challenge," says
Greg Sterling, an independent analyst at Sterling Market Intelligence. "The
ability to serve a relevant ad against someone's query is one of the great
innovations of the Internet, and it's not transferable to other media, where
people are more passive."

Unless you acquire a lot of bandwidth and put yourself in the middle of the
media stream...

------
mwerty
Did not Paul Buchheit come up with adsense?

------
crxnamja
just read on valleywag that might be a lie...

~~~
mynameishere
1,700/month for a garage? I hope it's a lie.

